# Walk in service - foreign banks?



## Bronco Lane (23 Nov 2010)

Does anyone know or can anyone give a list of countries in the EU where I can walk in off the street with an Irish address, Irish utility bills, Irish I.D. and an Irish bank draft and open an account?  I can be there in an hour or two courtesy of Ryanair?


----------



## Godfather (23 Nov 2010)

Pls look here:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=146747


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2010)

Bronco Lane said:


> Does anyone know or can anyone give a list of countries in the EU where I can walk in off the street with an Irish address, Irish utility bills, Irish I.D. and an Irish bank draft and open an account? I can be there in an hour or two courtesy of Ryanair?


 
How about just going up to Northern Ireland?


----------



## Firefly (23 Nov 2010)

CiaranT said:


> How about just going up to Northern Ireland?



Do you not need an address in the UK?


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2010)

Most NI banks accept a ROI address.


----------



## Pique318 (23 Nov 2010)

farmerette said:


> p.s , savings are absolutley safe in irish banks now that the bailout is going ahead , thier was a slim chance they were in danger last week , thier is absolutley no chance now , the europeans moved fast as they knew an irish banking collapse would trigger a european bank collapse , thier banks are in debt to irish banks which is why they wont allow them to fail , a bigger concern should be the 100 billion mortgage that the irish people are being saddled with , banking debt was and is being made soverign debt and that debt is not only the bank debts of irish banks , it is the bank debt of european banks



I wish I had your confidence. I'm thinking of transferring money into USDollars or Yuan.


----------



## damson (25 Nov 2010)

farmerette said:


> im not sure , i only have a sterling account but you can open euro and dollar accounts aswell but you may have to start with a sterling account , if that is the case , dont bother looking to get it into euro as they will screw you on the exchange rate when transfering from sterling to euro
> 
> here is their number , takes a while to get to speak to anyone
> 
> ...


Thanks farmerette.


----------

